# RoofGaurd vs Felt paper



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

I do use the Deck Armor quite often. The product is often used by renovators in my area because it is so tough to tear that they can use it on the roof until the reno is complete.
I have seen it protect a roof by itself for 3 months.
I have no experience with the IKO product but it sounds similar.
Felt works fine too. Felts do seem to vary between manufacturers. 
We do not buy ours from the shingle manufacturers because there is an independent company locally that makes a much higher quality felt.
Dale Chomechko
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Deck Armor breathes and allows moisture to escape from underneath, while blocking water from above. Felt does not. However, deck armor considerably more expensive. I use it whenever possible.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> Deck Armor breathes and allows moisture to escape from underneath, while blocking water from above. Felt does not. However, deck armor considerably more expensive. I use it whenever possible.


How's the moisture get underneath if not through the material?

I have only used synthetics a couple times and I was under the impression it was suppose to be a water tight material, all tho I have never seen it in action because it did not rain on either roof that we used it on until after the shingles were installed.

Felt holds water out 'stops moisture from getting underneath' when properly installed and #15 felt will out last a 30 year shingle and a #30 felt will out last a 50 year shingle.
So unless your talking Tile or Slate that will set for a hundred years if properly installed and maintained then the regular old time tested and proven to work #15 and #30 felts are all you need.

Ofcourse in situations like mentioned by Dale in which the underlayment is going to be left exposed to the weather for a long period of time it would definately be worth the extra cost to use synthetics.


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

I am with you on this one Slyfox. I use Deck Armor by request usually but recommend TG2 or Malarkey UDL.
Deck Armor I do recommend for new construction though. 
I live in a rain forest & almost everything is made of wood that needs to dry out as well as getting rained on.
If you had a roof that had ventilation issues this may not be a bad idea as well to help dry things out.

Dale Chomechko 
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## GerryinBelleRiv (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think I will save my money and use a quality felt paper.


----------

